# Compartir algo a/con alguien



## lazarus1907

Hola:

Estaba discutiendo el otro día con BETOREYES si era normal decir en Colombia_Compartir algo a alguien.
_​en lugar de como lo solemos decir en España:_Compartir algo con alguien._​Evidentemente se usa y parece estar aceptado en el lenguaje escrito. Me gustaría saber en qué países es normal la forma con dativo (la primera) y en cuáles es normal la forma con complemento preposicional (la segunda). Apreciaría cualquier otro comentario interesante al respecto, si alguien lo tiene.

Gracias.


----------



## solysombra

lazarus1907 said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estaba discutiendo el otro día con BETOREYES si era normal decir en Colombia_Compartir algo a alguien._​
> en lugar de como lo solemos decir en España:_Compartir algo con alguien._​Evidentemente se usa y parece estar aceptado en el lenguaje escrito. Me gustaría saber en qué países es normal la forma con dativo (la primera) y en cuáles es normal la forma con complemento preposicional (la segunda). Apreciaría cualquier otro comentario interesante al respecto, si alguien lo tiene.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Yo comparto algo con alguien. Si comparto, sigo participando de lo compartido. Si se lo comparto a alguien... me quedo afuera, y ya no comparto. Es mi humilde opinión. ¿Tienes ejemplos de la primera forma?

Aunque el DRAE dice, en su primera acepción:

*compartir**.*(Del lat. _compartīri_).*1.* tr. Repartir, dividir, distribuir algo en partes.

Según esto, puedo compartir una torta... y quedarme sin nada, lo que está en contradicción con el dicho: "El que parte y reparte, se queda con la mejor parte". Esto último fue un chiste. Pero nunca usé "compartir" con esta acepción. Es más, no la conocía.


----------



## lazarus1907

solysombra said:


> ¿Tienes ejemplos de la primera forma?
> 
> Aunque el DRAE dice, en su primera acepción:
> 
> *compartir**.*(Del lat. _compartīri_).*1.* tr. Repartir, dividir, distribuir algo en partes.


Para ver ejemplos (no míos): http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1505337&postcount=6

El DRAE no es un diccionario de uso del español, pero el *Manuel Seco* dice:


> Tener o usar una parte [de algo (cd)] al mismo tiempo que [otro u otros (compl CON)]. Tb sin el 2º complemento, con suj pl.


No menciona que se use con el indirecto, sino con el "con".
Por otro lado, el *María Moliner* dice:


> 1  tr. *Repartir una cosa con cuidado para hacer de ella todas las partes que es necesario hacer: ‘Si compartimos, habrá para todos’. = Distribuir.
> 2  («con») Tener, usar o consumir una cosa entre varios: ‘Él y yo compartimos una tienda de campaña’. ¤ *Dar una persona a otra parte de algo que tiene: ‘El niño compartió su merienda *con* un compañero’. ¤ Usar o tomar parte de una cosa de otro: ‘Compartí su camarote durante la travesía’.


¿Asumo entonces que no es normal en Argentina?


----------



## solysombra

"¿Asumo entonces que no es normal en Argentina?"[/quote]

¡Qué honor! Si yo soy la Argentina, puedes asumirlo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina lo más común es escuchar "compartir algo con alguien". A mí me suena mal -es sólo una sensación- "compartir algo a alguien", aunque no me sonaría nada mal -no puedo decir el porqué- "compartirle algo a alguien", pero esto no es de uso común aquí. 

Eso sí, se puede perfectamente "compartir a alguien" -en ciertos asuntos humanos, cuando uno de los compartidores no sabe que está compartiendo, se lo denomina cornudo/a-.

A mí me queda la sensación que si le "comparto algo a alguien" es como si usara compartir con el significado de convidar, donar o proveer. Pero esperaría encontrar algún "de" en alguna parte, "comparto a alguien de algo". Tampoco usos comunes aquí.

No me suena mal el "compartir algo a alguien" si se trata de algo "clonable" como conocimientos o secretos, pero nuevamente, no es uso habitual en estas tierras.


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:


> En la Argentina lo más común es escuchar "compartir algo con alguien". A mí me suena mal -es sólo una sensación- "compartir algo a alguien", aunque no me sonaría nada mal -no puedo decir el porqué- "compartirle algo a alguien", pero esto no es de uso común aquí.


A mí me suena igual de mal, porque siempre he oído y visto escrito el verbo escrito con complemento preposicional, al igual que me suenan fatal otras construcciones que son corrientes en América y no en España, pero que se han generalizado hasta el punto de que se consideran correctas hoy día.

El DPD no menciona nada sobre su uso, por eso me preguntaba dónde se usa y dónde no.

¿Algún otro comentario fuera de Argentina? (Y Gracias a los que han contestado ya).


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

¿Compartir viene de "partir con"? En tal caso "compartir con" sería redundante. Parece màs propio decir "Pedro y Juan compartieron entre sí los gastos del viaje". Parecido a "México colinda con Guatemala" en vez de "México linda con Guatemala" o "México y Guatemala colindan".

Sin embargo, en México decimos "compartir con" muchas más veces que "compartir a".

Saludos


----------



## Pepe Tapia

Me parece que pejeman tiene razón. De cualquier manera, en Chile se dice "compartir con".
Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Por acá tambien se utiliza "compartir con".
la verdad no me suena para nada, el uso de "compartir a"
*compartir *


tr. Repartir, distribuir las cosas en partes para que otro u otros puedan beneficiarse de ello:
compartir un pastel.
Participar uno en alguna cosa:
compartir experiencias.
Usar algo en común:
compartir piso.
♦ Se construye con la prep. con: compartir algo con alguien.
En ninguna de las tres acepciones me parece correcto utilizar compartir a.
Por ejemplo:
- si yo voy el finb de semana a la granja de mi familia. Voy a compartir con ellos...
- si voy  a repartir algo entre diferentres personas y me incluyo, diría voy a compartir esta torta. si no me incluyo sería, repartir...
- Si voy a ocupar un lugar con alguien, digo voy a compartir un puesto/un apartamento/una habitacion con alguien.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Argótide

pejeman said:


> Sin embargo, en México decimos "compartir con" muchas más veces que "compartir a".



¿Muchas más veces?  Y yo no he oído ni una sola vez que se diga "compartir a" por mi rinconcito de México


----------



## Maruja14

La verdad es que "compartir a" para mí no tiene ningún sentido. No es sólo que no lo haya oído nunca (que desde luego, no lo he oído), es que no le encuentro sentido.

Pepe Tapia, bienvenido al foro. Veo que lo haces resucitando hilos añejos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Juan comparte con Luis su almuerzo.
Juan le comparte a Luis su almuerzo.

Me parece que así lo he oído por acá.


----------



## Jeromed

Nunca he oído _compartir algo a alguien_ en Colombia.

Lo que sí se dice mucho allí es: _Compartir con alguien_ (usado como intransitivo).


----------



## Shinystar

Hola: 
Estoy haciendo investigaciones sobre el uso de compartir y me encuentro con esta discusión. 
En México usamos "compartir a o con"... hablando de información o de experiencias vividas... Alguien sabe algo que los demás no saben, y entonces "lo comparte"; Comparte la información. Se aplica para un secreto, información valiosa, etc. ejemplo: 
"Voy a compartir a/con ustedes cómo usamos este verbo en México." Normalmente se oyen frases como estas: "Voy a compartirles mi experiencia." "Nos compartió su secreto del éxito". (sin "a" o "con", como que queda implícito). 
Mi duda es si este uso es correcto (desde luego el DRAE no lo incluye).


----------



## HUMBERT0

También hay otro uso que le damos a la palabra compartir. "Toñito debes de aprender a ser *compartido*, anda dale un pedazo de pastel a tu hermanito" .


----------



## Gabriel

Estaba por preguntar sobre este tema y encontré este viejo hilo.

En Argentina se usa mucho (¿demasiado?) "compartir con". Ahora estoy desde hace 2 semanas en México y también lo escuché en bocas mexicanas (te comparto el mail).
Mis hijos lo usan todo el tiempo. Y yo los tengo cansados repitiéndoles una y otra vez que uno comparte algo con alguien. Si me dices que "mi hermana no me quiere compartir" estás diciendo que no quiere cortarte por la mitad, quedarse con un pedazo de tu cuerpo y darle el otro pedazo a otra persona, que deberías decir "no me quiere dar/convidar" o "no quiere compartir eso conmigo". Lo miso le dije a la mexicana que "me quería compartir el mail" (en lugar de compartir el mail conmigo) y me quedó mirando con cara rara.

Ya me siento como Don Quijote contra los molinos de viento. ¿Estoy errado cuando digo que "compartirle algo a alguien" está mal y punto?


----------



## ukimix

Gabriel said:


> Estaba por preguntar sobre este tema y encontré este viejo hilo.
> 
> En Argentina se usa mucho (¿demasiado?) "compartir con". Ahora estoy desde hace 2 semanas en México y también lo escuché en bocas mexicanas (te comparto el mail).
> Mis hijos lo usan todo el tiempo. Y yo los tengo cansados repitiéndoles una y otra vez que uno comparte algo con alguien. Si me dices que "mi hermana no me quiere compartir" estás diciendo que no quiere cortarte por la mitad, quedarse con un pedazo de tu cuerpo y darle el otro pedazo a otra persona, que deberías decir "no me quiere dar/convidar" o "no quiere compartir eso conmigo". Lo miso le dije a la mexicana que "me quería compartir el mail" (en lugar de compartir el mail conmigo) y me quedó mirando con cara rara.
> 
> Ya me siento como Don Quijote contra los molinos de viento. ¿Estoy errado cuando digo que "compartirle algo a alguien" está mal y punto?



Me uno a tu cruzada. En su Diccionario de dudas, Manuel Seco lo explica en dos patadas así:



> *compartir.* Construcción: compartir laspenas CON otro; compartir ENTRE varios.



Construcciones que corresponden respectivamente a las dos acepciones explicadas por María Moliner así:



> *2* ("con") Tener, usar o consumir una cosa entre varios: "Él y yo compartimos una tienda de campaña". *Dar una persona a otra parte de algo que tiene: "El niño compartió su merienda con un compañero".
> 
> Usar o tomar parte de una cosa de otro: "Compartí su camarote durante la travesía".
> 
> 
> http://www.diclib.com/compartir/show/es/moliner/C/11236/7440/120/0/20101#.VAU4Efl5OdY#ixzz3C7oivPfk



No podría construirse así: "Le comparto mi camarote" con el sentido de "Lo invito a que use mi camarote". En cambio sí: "¿Compartimos mi camarote?". En términos simples, compartir no es nunca sinónimo de invitar ni convidar. 

Nota: otra forma de decirlo es que _compartir _no es pronominal. En lugar de "Compárteme tu lonchera" se debe decir "Compartamos tu lonchera."


Saludo


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Creo que no me suena mal en algunos casos... pocos.

_Vengo a compartirles una buena noticia.

_Sería en situaciones en que _compartir_ se hace sinónimo de _hacerlos partícipes de_._

Saludos._

Saludos.


----------



## Julvenzor

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Creo que no me suena mal en algunos casos... pocos.
> 
> _Vengo a compartirles una buena noticia.
> 
> _Sería en situaciones en que _compartir_ se hace sinónimo de _hacerlos partícipes de_._
> 
> Saludos._
> 
> Saludos.




En determinados contextos no me desentona mal eso de "compatir algo a alguien", como el ejemplo que ofrece Gabriel.
Cito este mensaje para advertir que aquí está siendo un poco trafullero: 

Esa frase puede engañar porque la "a" está regida por el verbo "venir". Tanto el objeto directo (_una buena noticia_) como el indirecto (_les_) se hallan ya expresados. Y sí, creo que así le sonaría natural a cualquier persona. ¿No?

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Aviador

lazarus1907 said:


> ... Me gustaría saber en qué países es normal la forma con dativo (la primera) y en cuáles es normal la forma con complemento preposicional (la segunda)...


Aquí, en Chile, sólo existe la construcción _compartir algo con alguien_. Nunca he oído aquí la otra: _compartir algo a alguien_.


----------



## Gabriel

Julvenzor said:


> En determinados contextos no me desentona mal eso de "compatir algo a alguien", como el ejemplo que ofrece Gabriel.
> Cito este mensaje para advertir que aquí está siendo un poco trafullero:
> 
> Esa frase puede engañar porque la "a" está regida por el verbo "venir". Tanto el objeto directo (_una buena noticia_) como el indirecto (_les_) se hallan ya expresados. Y sí, creo que así le sonaría natural a cualquier persona. ¿No?


No, a menos que mi ser no esté comprendido en el conjunto "cualquier persona".
A mí no me suena natural para nada. Por el contrario, me causa dolor de oídos que se extiende hasta las muelas.

"Vengo a compartir una buena noticia (con ustedes/vosotros)." Así sí.

No soy un experto, pero creo que cuando uno dice "les vengo a [infinitivo]" el objeto indirecto corresponde al verbo que está en infinitivo, no a "venir". De la misma forma se puede decir, y me gusta más, "vengo a [infinitivo]les".

Por ejemplo, "Vengo a convidarles café" o, como dices, "Les vengo a convidar café". Pero "compartir" no lleva infinitivo, y por lo tanto ese "les" no tiene lugar. La "a" está bien porque, como dices, ya viene regida por el verbo "venir" para introducir el infinitivo que seguirá, pero no entiendo qué quieres decir con "tanto el OD como el OI se hallan ya expresados". Ambos son objetos del verbo "convidar" y lo serían del verbo "compartir" (si compartir aceptara OI).

Pero, nuevamente, esta es sólo mi visión como simple usuario no experto.


----------



## ukimix

Ni en el CORDE ni en el CREA hay casos registrados para _compartirle_. Hay 2 para _compartirles_, que me resultan muy dudosos.


----------



## Birke

Hasta ahora sólo he usado _compartir_ en el sentido de repartir algo con alguien.

Mucho me temo que eso va a cambiar pronto visto el uso que se da a este verbo en redes sociales.


----------



## ukimix

Pues lo has sintetizado bien. Una es la norma, y el uso parece haber cogido recientemente por otro lado.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Birke said:


> Hasta ahora sólo he usado _compartir_ en el sentido de repartir algo con alguien.
> 
> Mucho me temo que eso va a cambiar pronto visto el uso que se da a este verbo en redes sociales.



En efecto, el uso que siempre he hecho de ese verbo y el que he oído es el que apuntas; y, por supuesto, siempre con la preposición "con"; pero mi pregunta, Birke, ya que no uso las redes sociales es: ¿qué uso se le está dando? ¿Y cómo se construye? ¿Con otras preposiciones? Gracias de antemano.
Saludos


----------



## ukimix

Miguel On Ojj said:


> En efecto, el uso que siempre he hecho de ese verbo y el que he oído es el que apuntas; y, por supuesto, siempre con la preposición "con"; pero mi pregunta, Birke, ya que no uso las redes sociales es: ¿qué uso se le está dando? ¿Y cómo se construye? ¿Con otras preposiciones? Gracias de antemano.
> Saludos



Lee los últimos comentarios de los otros foreros; ahí lo dice.


----------



## Pinairun

A mi entender, _compartir_ es un verbo transitivo que se construye con un complemento regido por la preposición _con: Comparte la comida con sus amigos. _ Se puede omitir este complemento por sabido: _Comparten la comida._
Así lo había conocido toda mi vida, hasta que hace poco tiempo en este mismo foro he empezado a verlo de forma que  el complemento preposicional se convierte en indirecto: en lugar de  "comparto X con ustedes", dicen "les comparto X". No sé decir de qué país son las personas que lo usan de esta forma, pero sí que son americanas.  

A mí me suena muy mal.


----------



## Gabriel

Pinairun said:


> No sé decir de qué país son las personas que lo usan de esta forma, pero sí que son americanas.


Por mucho que me pese, puedes comenzar la lista con Argentina.



> A mí me suena muy mal.


A mí también. Es de esas cosas que al escucharlas sientes casi dolor físico.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Gabriel said:


> Es de esas cosas que al escucharlas sientes casi dolor físico.



Hola:

Hay quienes saben exagerar con elegancia. Creo que tú eres uno de ellos.

A mí también... me da un no sé qué en la vesícula biliar... aunque me la hayan extirpado hace más de diez años.

Saludos.


----------



## Amapolas

*Nueva pregunta
Unión de hilos*​

Toda la vida he usado, visto y oído el verbo "compartir" seguido de la preposición "con": compartir con alguien, con usted, contigo. Sin embargo, desde hace ya varios años estoy oyendo frases como "te comparto un pedazo de torta", "te comparto este mensaje", "te lo comparto". Me choca mucho este uso, pero me estoy empezando a preguntar si no será ahora un uso aceptado y yo me he quedado en el tiempo; o si lo ha sido siempre; o si es una deformación local que se ha popularizado y ya a nadie le suena mal. Para ubicarlos geográficamente, escribo desde Buenos Aires.
Desde ya, muchas gracias por sus opiniones.


*Hilos unidos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Aviador

No, por aquí creo que definitivamente no se usa y, por lo mismo, me suena muy extraño. Si mi memoria no me engaña, me parece que en este foro hay algún hilo en el que se discutió al respecto. Voy a tratar de encontrarlo.

P. D. Creo que era éste: No compartas ni divulgues tu contraseña a nadie. Además, encontré etas otras discusiones: compartir un sentimiento con alguien?; aunque es Usted sea un visitante nuevo.

*Gracias por el enlace a discusión ya existente. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Amapolas

Amapolas said:


> Hilos unidos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).


Gracias, Ayutuxtepeque. No había visto este hilo. 
Mi pregunta queda respondida.


----------



## fabo007

Yo sí he escuchado compartir a... Por ejemplo, en asuntos informáticos, a mí podrían decirme: compártele el archivo o carpeta XYZ a Fulanito.
Ahora que veo este hilo, sí siento que está mal construida la frase pero sí lo dicen algunos. ¿Cuál sería la forma correcta de decirlo?


----------



## Aviador

La que la mayoría de nosotros considera normal es la construcción _compartir con_. En el caso de tu ejemplo, no tiene por qué ser diferente sólo porque se trata de informática: _Comparte el archivo XYZ con Fulanito_.
Ahora bien, existen otras formas de expresar una idea similar sin usar _compartir_: _Envía el archivo XYZ a Fulanito_; _Mándale el archivo XYZ a Fulanito_; _Pásale el archivo XYZ a Fulanito_; etc.


----------



## Amapolas

Aviador said:


> La que la mayoría de nosotros considera normal es la construcción _compartir con_. En el caso de tu ejemplo, no tiene por qué ser diferente sólo porque se trata de informática: _Comparte el archivo XYZ con Fulanito_.
> Ahora bien, existen otras formas de expresar una idea similar sin usar _compartir_: _Envía el archivo XYZ a Fulanito_; _Mándale el archivo XYZ a Fulanito_; _Pásale el archivo XYZ a Fulanito_; etc.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

En este hilo se discutió otro uso de “compartir” muy vigente en América: “compartir con mi familia”.


----------



## Rocko!

¡Albricias!, ¡albricias!
Ya que creo que es una duda recurrente entre estudiantes del idioma y entre nativos, LES comparto  las buenas nuevas de que la RAE ha puesto en su sitio web información sobre el uso americano (esta vez no fue en Twitter o por medio de la Fundéu, sino en el mismísimo sitio www.rae.es). Seguramente tiene meses pero hasta hoy lo vi:





Lo pongo en letras también, por si la imagen llegara a desaparecer en alguna actualización de sistema. Dice la RAE:


> ¿Es válido usar «Te comparto el archivo» o debe ser «Comparto contigo el archivo»?
> —Las dos opciones se consideran válidas. La construcción compartir algo a alguien, extendida en el mundo de las redes, era ya normal en el español americano y es admisible.


Enlace/link: ¿Es válido usar «Te comparto el archivo» o debe ser «Comparto contigo el archivo»?


----------



## Aviador

Creo que en este caso tenemos una idea algo diferente de qué son buenas nuevas, Rocko!


----------



## Rocko!

Aviador said:


> Creo que en este caso tenemos una idea algo diferente de qué son buenas nuevas, Rocko!


Es que pensé en “santa RAE”, pero mejor la deje como predicadora del español del futuro.
Aviador, necesitamos personas como tú, preocupadas por el buen uso del idioma, y eso te hace muy valioso, pero también necesitamos que el idioma evolucione. Tengo la impresión de que el nuestro es uno de los que menos avanzan o lo hacen de último (me refiero a que es de los que menos cambian entre los idiomas más hablados en el mundo).


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

A mí, _"compartirle algo a alguien"_ me parece subestándar, innecesario, mersón.
Que a la RAE se le ocurra a ahora que "es admisible", básicamente confirma mi opinión sobre la RAE.


----------



## S.V.

> Ni en el CORDE


P. ej.
_á recibir los influxos deste gran Rey, y quien los comparte á todo el cuerpo de la Monarquia_ (1639)​_no conoscian que todas las uiandas que el reçibie las distribuye & compartie a todos los mienbros_ (1379 - 1384)​_Vna uegada el pueblo de Roma se puso ante tiempo a mesurar forment & compartirlo a la ciudat_ (1379 -1384)​_departo et conparto amis herederos todas aquellas cosas que oue de mi patrimonio_ (1218 - c 1250)​_ante que yo muera, aparejo & conparto a los mjs herederos_ (1251 - 1285)​_appareio & comparto a mis herederos_ (c 1300)​
Ahí, la acepción en "_heredem... partiri cum Dinaea_". Sin aquel_ con... con_ 'innecesario' (para los jóvenes ).


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

¡Interesante!
¿Me parece a mí, o esa "a", "á" es más bien un antiguo régimen de "compartir", más que el mersón sentido netamente objetivo (objeto indirecto)  que se pretende naturalizar ahora?

Porque no veo ni un solo "les" pleonástico en esos ejemplos.
¿O son textos muy tempranos para esperar tal cosa?


----------



## Rocko!

En la biblioteca online, los ejemplos más antiguos son españoles. De Sevilla (puerto desde el que se colonizó parte de América), a veces de Barcelona, asociados con el catalán, y cuando son del centro o norte de España son ejemplos religiosos.
Yo no creo que "te comparto/les comparto" se haya inventado en México. Que en España ya no se diga o sea "castellano mal hablado" es otra cosa.


----------



## S.V.

Hola. En aquel 16.14f también mencionan que 'esa exigencia no era tan marcada en la lengua antigua' (1583: _Y en V. S. ay tanta parte, de los bienes que al ser humano el cielo con poderosa mano le comparte_).

Sobre algún régimen antiguo, podemos compararlo con otros: _ut me tecum compararem_1, _tibi comparata est_2 → _Dime, Ysopo, ¿a quién comparas a mí e a los míos?_ (c 1520) _no puede ser cosa deste mundo comparada a él_ (c 1430); _quid non mecum __communicavit__3__, quod ad te scripseram ut cum Camillo communicares_4_, → comunicarle_, etc.

Que les sea placentero el fin de semana.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

OK, evidentemente es de honda raigambre, el tema. En Argentina se escucha bastante en los últimos años, especialmente entre la gente joven.
De no ser por el ejemplo antiguo que aportó @S.V. , hasta habría creído que era una especie de anglicismo salvaje transitivalotodo (así de feo me suena). Pero me han sacado de mi error, gracias.


----------

